

Did Steve Jobs steal your liver? - schleyfox
http://bigthink.com/nicholaslarusso/iliver-did-steve-jobs-steal-your-organ

======
colins_pride
No, he hacked a very poorly designed system. In this case the moral
responsibility resides with those culpable for the shameful system, not for
people who need organs.

~~~
emontero1
I agree. Mr LaRusso confirmed so himself. The current ill-conceived system
deserves more attention than Jobs.

------
GHFigs
Summary: No.

------
fleitz
It's pretty difficult to steal something that the medical industry doesn't
consider you to own. At best he stole the medical industries' liver as they
seem to have the most rights to organs.

